# Quality, large, no-frills wood cutting board



## Cksnffr (Apr 26, 2020)

I only use poly boards at work, so that's what I have at home. Well, someone gave me a Boos wooden board a while ago, but my wife ran it through the dishwasher and it delaminated.

Anyway my wife really wants a wooden one again and knows not to use the dishwasher. So I'm open to it, but I don't know what to get. I know I don't want anything extravagant, no silly "features" and the like.

I'd like it to be at least 24x18. What's the go-to choice for a board that will last without being fancy? Think MAC instead of Kato....


----------



## McMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Boardsmith is the go to for endgrained. $280 for 18x24.
Otherwise, if you were looking for a cheaper option, you could always email boardsmith to see how much a edgegrain would run. 
Wood Welded also sells cheap edgegrain. $90 for 18x24. 
Both are made in USA.


----------



## Reverend27 (Apr 30, 2020)

I just bought one of these best deal I could find.






Viking Endgrain Acacia Wood Cutting Board 20inch X 14inch X 2inch for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Viking Endgrain Acacia Wood Cutting Board 20inch X 14inch X 2inch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Alder26 (May 4, 2020)

Hinoki boards are fantastic and usually cheaper than the end grain boards. Simple clean appearance, super easy on knives, smell fantastic


----------



## LostHighway (May 4, 2020)

Personally, I'd be a little cautious about boards simply labeled Acacia. Acacia is a huge (hundreds of species, not counting the two separate genera recently split off)) genus and their properties are all over the map, some too hard hard for cutting boards IMO.


----------



## bahamaroot (May 4, 2020)

Boardsmith 100%

18 x 24 Maple


----------

